# Help with bakery math/ingredient conversion



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a cinnamon roll recipe that calls for 1 cup (8 oz) of warm milk.
If I wanted to write this recipe using milk powder and water instead, how do I know how many ounces of each to use?

I'm sure there's an easy answer to this question, I just can't think of it!
It's one of my "duh" moments......


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Read the label on the milk powder?


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Hee hee....well, yeah, I suppose I could do that......:blush:


----------



## risque cakes (Apr 20, 2007)

reconstitute the powdered milk as per the directions on the box??


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

I think that's what Rat was saying too. I'm gonna try it. Now I suppose you're saying "whaddya mean "try?""

Well, I don't know if you've ever ordered things in 50 lb bags from bakery suppliers, but sometimes instructions are on the bag and sometimes not. Sometimes you're even lucky if it says "Milk Powder" on the bag.:lol:

But no worries, if there are no instructions, I'll just reconstitute the milk powder myself and come up with my own percentage.

I'm thinking much clearer now. Ah, the power of coffee.:roll:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

1 cup cool water and 1/3 cup dry milk should do it. Let it sit a while before using it.


----------



## mrpastry (Nov 1, 2007)

rat is about right.

Rule of thumb is 10% by weight.

For 1 litre of water add 100g (by weight) milk powder. You will not have 1100 ml of milk, as the powder dissolves and absorbs water, it is still about 1 litre, barely little more.
For 8 ounces add 3/4 ounce (by weight) of milk powder.

This is for whole milk powder. For high temperature skim milk powder 1-3%.

For breads and cinnamon rolls you do nut have to dissolve the milk powder. Just blend it with the flour and it will hydrate fine in the dough mixing process.
The milk powder is the functional portion of the milk that not only lends richness to the product, but also emulsifies the fats with your flour and water, producing the nice even grain structrue that helps provide the tender and moist mouthfeel. The lactose also helps to promte a more golden and even mallard browning of the crust during baking.

Cheers! MrPastry


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Mr.Pastry,
do you mean that you can add the dry milk and omit the liquid. I referring to a larger formula then Chefpeons.
panini


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

I am assuming Mr P means add milk powder (with dry ingredients) *plus *the liquid needed to make it "milk" ......unless, of course, his recipe already specifies milk powder and various liquid volumes needed. I hate milk powder - shelf life sux, and I just prefer "real" milk when a recipe calls for it


----------

